# Damon Howatt Ventura HVS 3736-66" Please help!



## dute_g (Jul 24, 2011)

I have recently been given this bow, which was used by my mother back in the late sixties. I am unable to find out any information on this bow. the label shows:
Damon Howatt
35# @ 28"
HVS 3736-66"
Ventura
I am new to archery, well, new to recurve. I plan on using this bow for target only. I also have a 28-31" draw. I am interested in finding out any and all information on this bow. Information that i am looking for is: possible build year; string length and type; arrow type, length, grain, etc.; also if i could get any tips/pointers on using this bow. I greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

dute_g said:


> I have recently been given this bow, which was used by my mother back in the late sixties. I am unable to find out any information on this bow. the label shows:
> Damon Howatt
> 35# @ 28"
> HVS 3736-66"
> ...


this is a Martin/Howatt bow which are in my opinion, one of the best. It is a long limbed bow and will probably be a dream to shoot. If you are between 28 and 31 inches draw, I'd suggest narrowing that down some... but assuming a 30" draw, your bow will probably require spined arrows of 40# dynamically... String length would probably be in the 62 to 63" length... (62 most likely) and probably around 12 strands of dacron... maybe even 10... Viper might offer more of an accurate opinion on that.... but thats what Ive used before i decided on 16 strands for everything I do nowadays...

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

dute -

Rattus pretty much covered it. I'd go with a 12 strand dacron string and about 62" should give you close to a 8 - 8.5" brace height (you can go between 7.5 and 9" on that bow). That will work for starters.

There are some more specifics about the bow and how it made, with strong and weak points, but suffice it to say it should be a good shooting good that with a little care you will probably enjoy for some time. 

Arrows are another story and that really needs a better quesstimate on your draw length on THAT bow. 

There are a few web sites that have basic info on shooting a stickbow  , surf a few of them or look at a few of the "new shooter" threads here. 

First thing I'd suggest is getting a bow stringer if you don't have one. Stringing, even a light bow by hand can result in damage to you and/or the bow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 1973 66" Damon Howatt 25# that I was looking for info on, and a guy who worked for Damon Howatt back in the day hooked me up with some cool trivia. I got up with 'em over on Stickbow.com...go to that site or click on the link below to go straight the thread...neat stuff...he even knew who built my bow...good luck.

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/l...threadid=226602&messages=5&CATEGORY=3#3041533


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

What dates or date range was the Ventura made? If the date is correct, Martin Archery did not purchase Damon-Howatt until 1976. If the purchase date is correct, than any DH made before the actual date in 1976 is 100% Damon-Howatt.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

Windwalker,
I'm not sure of the dates, but the guy who gave me the info on my '73 Ventura, Larry hatfield, I think is still a bowyer for Martin-Howatt...also, i had someone on Trad Gang, say that Larry has been a bowyer for Damon Howatt and now Martin-Howatt for 50 years...he could tell us


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

...okay, now I feel all warm and fuzzy:embara:...Larry Hatfield is the Howatt manager for Martin and has been there 42 years...and oh yeah, the Martin "Hatfield" take-down was named for him...and he broke the National and World Flight Record by 25 yards with a Martin Savannah...I guess you never know who you may run across in some of these forums...WOW!


----------

